# (Solved) How would I add HTML to an external JS file?



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

How would I add this code in JS so that I can call it on any page using script src=' '?

```
[TABLE]
  [TR]
    [TD]
      All content/layout Copyright © 2003 eternalDRIVEL.
      Site created March/06/2003, online since March/21/2003.
    [/TD]
  [/TR]
[/TABLE]
```
...and would the class still work when coming from an external script? The class is defined in a stylesheet.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

This is the second time I figured something out after posting, oh well, this may help others anyway. In the external script I used:

```
document.write("[TABLE]")
document.write("[TR]")
document.write("[TD]")
document.write("All content/layout Copyright © 2003 eternalDRIVEL.
")
document.write("Site created March/06/2003, online since March/21/2003.")
document.write("[/TD]")
document.write("[/TR]")
document.write("[/TABLE]")
```
and called it into a document using:

```

```


----------

